

Hacking for Jesus: Top projects from 'Code for the Kingdom' - maaarghk
http://www.geekwire.com/2014/faith-based-hackathon-meets-impact-hub/

======
maaarghk
Some of the projects, I quote from the article, included "apps to fight human
trafficking, streamline the process of connecting homeless people to social
services, organize volunteer efforts and better meet the specific needs of
non-profit medical teams".

It sounds like a very noble set of causes but I am disappointed by the need to
invoke magic sky man to get this stuff done. I'm glad some good came of this,
but really really hope that the participants weren't simply doing it in hope
of some reward in heaven? D:

